# The Empress Graves



## Mouse (Jul 24, 2010)

Alright, I'm going to have a go at this self promotion lark.

'The Empress Graves' by me, is now available. _And_ if you enter the code BEACHREAD305 at the checkout, you get a 15% discount. E.J. Tett's Storefront - Lulu.com

How awesome is the cover?!

Anyway, as it's the second book in the series, I'm offering the first one for free download. So if you haven't read it, there's no excuse! 

No reviews for this one, so there's no outside opinion on whether it's crap or not! But there's plenty of reviews on the first book, some of which you should be able to see on my store front there.

Plus, you lot have read my writing so hopefully you know I'm not just some grammatically challenged wannabe! 

The book's for young adults, but I hope adults will enjoy it too. The first book I'd written when I was seventeen, the second a couple of years after - although I've re-written it (too many times to count!) quite recently, so hopefully there is an improvement in the writing.

Um... I guess I should say what it's about? Well, there's this crazy power-hungry lady who wants to rule The Kingdom of Malinas. She gets herself this army of nasty creepy skeleton things and sets off to create some havoc. The heroine (yep, kick-ass women!) who happens to not be at the kingdom when it all kicks off, has to head home to save the day. There's also some massive dragons which try to kill each other.

Also available on Amazon, though the code doesn't work there.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 24, 2010)

Both covers are excellent.  Who did the art?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 25, 2010)

The first one was done by a nice American lady called Olga Ulanova. Here's her site: [East-27] The art of Olga Ulanova

Unfortunately she couldn't do the second one, so I advertised on DeviantArt, asking for someone who could do a similar style, and found a guy called Roberto Gonzalez.


----------



## chopper (Jul 25, 2010)

excellently put together!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 27, 2010)

Thankies.


----------



## The Judge (Jul 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for lots of sales of both.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 27, 2010)

The Judge said:


> Fingers crossed for lots of sales of both.


 
Likewise - hope it goes well and gets good reviews *and* sales (got to have both ).


----------



## Mouse (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks you two. Yes, both would be nice!


----------

